# Native Son's Perdido Key



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Has anybody fished with this charter before? A group of us have a private 8 hour trip booked with him for saturday June 27. The pictures on their Facebook look promising


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Sharpen your knives, you will be busy...


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Capt Dennis is one of the best period!
That old Indian knows his stuff.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

That's what I like to hear...have you fished with him this year? I always go out of Destin, this will be my first trip out of pcola/perdido area, but I've always heard the snapper catch in that area is way better. Hoping for some big sows still there this late in the season, gonna try some big bait and big jigs to find em


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Shark Sugar said:


> That's what I like to hear...have you fished with him this year? I always go out of Destin, this will be my first trip out of pcola/perdido area, but I've always heard the snapper catch in that area is way better. Hoping for some big sows still there this late in the season, gonna try some big bait and big jigs to find em



No I have not fished with him. But I am there when he comes in a couple times a week.
Him and his 1st mate Ricky have been spending a lot of time at the cleaning table.
With some pretty big fish. :notworthy:
Dennis does it right. Does it safe. And focuses on fun.
I just called him. They are limited on Snapper right now.
Headed in!
Updates us after your trip


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

He says that most all those fish are bwing caught just on squid and cut bait ! I've never seen that size snappers being caught on just the frozen chunks. He must have some serious honey holes with some whoppers in there. That's why I'm hoping for a serious big sow with some live bait and jigging.

I'm looking forward to the trip, there will be 12 or 13 of us total and hopefully weigh down that ice chest on the way back in. I will definitely report back. Actually my wife got me a trip on the party boat swoop for tomorrow, so I can show a comparison between the two trips. If I can figure out how to post pictures from my phone that is.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Post pictures after the trip


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

There's a reason that guy has been in business as long as he has. He's good at what he does. 

It's not a fast boat and it sure isn't fancy but it kills fish.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

This is from Native Son today


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

JoeZ said:


> There's a reason that guy has been in business as long as he has. He's good at what he does.
> 
> It's not a fast boat and it sure isn't fancy but it kills fish.


I'll take results over show any day


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Jet fishin said:


> This is from Native Son today


Looks like another good day out there for him. I'd like our trip to catch a mess like that with a couple 15-20 pounders in the mix


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt Dennis don't mess around!!....He's one of a kind!!


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

All I've heard is great things about these guys, we're all excited to go fishing with them saturday...hopefully the marine forecast improves though. Showing 15-20 knot winds and 3-4 seas with chance of storms


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I forgot to post my update from the swoop out of destin this past sunday. Had a nice time out there and caught some fish. I worked a snapper slapper jig for a few spots to see if I could get any action but no luck and wore myself out. Switched to live pinkish on a slip rig and caught my 2 red snapper. One about 7 or 8 lbs and the other maybe 5 lbs. So I was happy. My wife caught some mingos and white snapper on squid and cut bait and had a blast doing that. Catch of the day from another guy was a fat sow snapper that weighed in right at 22 lbs, amazing fish especially on a head boat. I'll upload the pics if I can ever figure out how to do it from my phone


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been out with Dennis and co before, though I usually went out with Al and the Time Bandit out of the same marina when I could. Dennis is no slouch when it comes to the ARS season though, and he always put us on fish when we spent the day with him.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

With the seas projected 4-6 feet our trip obviously is cancelled. Was looking forward to going fishing with Captain Dennis. Unfortunately this was the only day left in the season the majority of our crew would be able to go out so we weren't able to reschedule with him. I will be looking to get out on a charter July 11th weekend, probably out of destin since grouper will be in...will start another thread looking for fishing partners.


----------

